# Sites with free downloads?



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

After reading another thread that talked about listening in the car, I was prompted to make my own CD. Searching online, however, was quite useless and frustrating, so I decided to ask here, as there are probably a few of you who have done the same. 

Looking for audio files which I can convert on to a CD. No midi please! I want quality performances by quality orchestras and quality performers. And please, free stuff would be much appreciated.

Gracias


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi airad2,

I have a subscription to Rhapsody ... there, for a nominal fee, I can download virtually anything for personal use. I am able to burn CD's from that program at will - once I have paid the nominal fee, I can download/burn it as many times as I need. 

As for free sites that do this, there may be a legal issue involved. Particularly if the music is copyrighted ... part of the fee I pay to Rhapsody goes back to the musicians in some form or another, so I am basically obtaining a "licensed copy", again for my own personal use. 

There well may be free sites for this ... possibly NPR or PBS sites ... I would also be interested to learn of these too.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

http://cocoa.fbk.eu:8282/
www.mozart-archiv.org

many others


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lot of good stuff to be found at this board's very own thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1549-broadcasts-corner.html

Check out http://groups.google.com/group/Symphonyshare/. Mostly Romantic symphonic music. But some of the best free legal downloads of live performances.


----------



## Harold Adrian (Jan 20, 2009)

Http.maisumadofalsario.blogspot.com


It's a good blog for classical music lover..


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

oh

www.classicalcat.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

In my limited experience free d/l are either by unknown Artists or 'part only of a complete work' say 6min of the 1st mov of a work, or a very low bit rate, the exception was the RCO free d/l that were made available recently which were @320kbps and sounded fine when put onto CD


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

You can also try some of the CC music publishing sites.


----------

